# Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen



## dominger (1. Dezember 2013)

*Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon ein Theard über dieses Thema gibt, wenn ja dann sry.

Wie ist euer Name entstanden? 
Hat er eine besondere Bedeutung?
Oder stand er einfach auf der Milchpackung neben euch?
Habt ihr er einen tieferen Sinn und bedeutet euch was?
Sagt es hier und direkt.
Hier habt ihr die Möglichkeit es der Community zu erklären.


Ich beginne einfach mal:
Mein Name ist dominger.
Zu den Anfangszeiten von Minecraft hatte ich nicht die original Version.
Da es mich aber irgendwann gestört hat immer den gleichen Skin wie die anderen zu haben, schaute ich mich im Internet um.
Und tatsächlich gab es Namen mit Skins.
Da ich den Creeper im Anzug ganz toll fand, heute hat den ja jeder, gewählt.
Der war zufällig dominger und so blieb es bei ihm.
Der Name ist in noch nie irgendwo vergeben gewesen.
Mittlerweile ist dieser Name für mich nicht mehr irgendein Name und ich bin etwas Stolz auf ihn.
Mfg
 Ja rate mal :p


----------



## Qahnaarin (26. Dezember 2013)

Da beteilig ich mich auch mal 
Der Name kommt kommt aus meinem #1-Spiel 
Skyrim und bedeutet soviel wie "Sieger". So wird man im Verlauf des Spiels mal genannt.
(Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja Dovahkiin nennen wie sonst eigentlich überall, aber der Name war schon belegt -.-)


----------



## dominger (26. Dezember 2013)

Das freut mich das jemand mal antwortet. 
Skyrim ist schon ein tolles Spiel mit tollen Name ;D
Mg


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Ich bin eigentlich ausgebildeter *Brauer* und Mälzer bei der Brauerei *Boffer*ding gewesen. Na, dämmerts? 

Der Name hat jedoch als Scherz seinen Anfang gehabt. Ein Freund von mir hat immer unser Bier getrunken, jedoch immer nur aus Bierdosen. Folglich bekam er den Spitznamen Bofferblech, und an dem habe ich mich dann angelehnt.


----------



## IlluminateD (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Hier ist zu wenig los 

Meinen Namen habe ich auf meiner Tastatur gefunden -> Roccat Isku Illuminated Keyboard  Da mein kompletter PC so leuchtet wie meine Tastatur, also in blau, habe ich den Namen mal bei Steam benutzt, weil mir sonst nichts eingefallen ist und mein Account Name richtiger Schwachsinn ist . Mit der Zeit habe ich den Namen dann einfach überall genommen und hatte bis jetzt auch Glück, dass er noch nicht belegt war 

Mfg IlluminateD


----------



## dominger (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja leider. Dabei sind das immer so coole Geschichten.
Ok du Tastatur....


----------



## IlluminateD (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Ja da ist manchmal was ganz lustiges dabei. 

Ach ja ... ich habe noch was vergessen. Mir gefiel der Name von meiner Tastatur, weil ich den ähnlich klingenden Film "Illuminati" auch sehr gut finde 
Deshalb habe ich den Namen dann mit der Zeit überall benutzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Meinen alten Namen nehme ich heute nirgends mehr, aber der stand plötzlich auf dem Unabhängigkeitsvertrag beim ersten Colonization, obwohl ich den nie rein geschrieben habe. 
Mittlerweile heiße ich aber überall Nailgun oder Nailgun_666. Ist eben mein zweitliebstes Werkzeug und Brecheisen wollte ich mich nicht nennen.


----------



## dominger (29. Dezember 2013)

IlluminateD schrieb:


> Ja da ist manchmal was ganz lustiges dabei.
> 
> Ach ja ... ich habe noch was vergessen. Mir gefiel der Name von meiner Tastatur, weil ich den ähnlich klingenden Film "Illuminati" auch sehr gut finde
> Deshalb habe ich den Namen dann mit der Zeit überall benutzt.



Ja der Film ist geil.
Sakrilek aber auch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Es gibt einen vergleichbaren Thread schon


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es gibt einen vergleichbaren Thread schon


 
Nie gesehen, den Thread. Hat sich scheinbar auch gut versteckt


----------



## dominger (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Ohh.
Hab ihn nicht gesehen.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Theard über die Erklärung eurer Gamenamen*

Naja, die Threads sind eben nur vergleichbar, aber nicht gleich.


----------



## dominger (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja aber sehr ähnlich


----------

